# [flash]animations au dessus des menus avec tous les browsers

## dreamer86

J'espère ne pas être hors sujet ici mais je n'ai pas trouvé de forums dédié...  :Sad: 

Que ce soit avec konqueror, firefox ou ephiphany, les animations flash sur ma gentoo se retrouvent systematiquement au dessus de tous le reste sur tous les sites web, ce qui est assez génant lorsqu'un menu se retrouve en dessous et que l'on ne peut pas le consulter donc pas allez plus loin sur le site.

Qq un aurait-il le même pb svp ? y a t'il moyen de configurer ça qq part au niveau de firefox ou autre pour que les anim flash reste en background ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## Temet

T'as une URL pour que je vois ce que ça donne pour moi?

----------

## dreamer86

sans faire de pub, cdiscount.com par exemple, il y a une anim flash au premier plan et donc pas possible d'accéder au menu dessous  :Sad:  sinon decathlon.fr aussi.

ça passe sans pb avec firefox sur d'autre OS... donc je pense que c'est un pb de config de flash.

----------

## Temet

Ah bah oui, t'as un problème, chez moi ça marche sur cdiscount.

Ma version : 9.0.48.0-r1

----------

## dreamer86

Avec quel navigateur ?

Effectivement ça passe avec konqueror mais pas firefox pour cdiscount... et aucun des deux pour decathlon.fr

Sinon, boulanger.fr, aucun des deux aussi.

----------

## ghoti

Voici ce que le développeur en dit ...

Apparemment, pas de solution immédiate  :Sad: 

Pour contourner le problème sous Firefox, on peut éventuellement utiliser l'extension Flashblock.

----------

## Temet

Oui j'avais utilisé Konqueror.

@ghoti : ton lien date d'un an... ça fait peur!  :Confused: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Voici ce que le développeur en dit ...
> 
> Apparemment, pas de solution immédiate 
> 
> Pour contourner le problème sous Firefox, on peut éventuellement utiliser l'extension Flashblock.

 

Je savais bien que c'était une bonne idée de l'installer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dreamer86

Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de solutions mise à part bloquer avec adblock...  :Sad: 

Je pensai qu'il y aurait au moins une petite config dans firefox...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dreamer86

Je viens d'installer la dernière version de flash qui vient de sortir et dommage, ça ne corrige pas le pb...   :Sad: 

----------

